# It's show time :)



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Good luck everyone !


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm at spsp now. Not too bad got a good spot on the point. See u tomorrow. Find some big 1s


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Surfnsam My Dad And I Are Here Also


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool. Its filling up fast. Can't tell who's who yet.


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Im headed up there now see you soon


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Seen a 30" Caught


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Anyone know if the marina store is open?


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Im here


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah i measured 1 at 33.5"


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Im by the jetty, So far a nice SKUNK one nice hit but missed him


----------



## wilster (Feb 23, 2014)

Good luck guys! How crowded is it there today (pic)? I'm thinking of going tomorrow but reluctant since the place may be out of BIG ones and littered with fouled tackle.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Thinking about rolling in this afternoon. How packed is it over there? 

Don't need a prime slot on the point but just some beach estate.

Pictures are greatly appreciated. 


Good luck out there fellas!


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Good luck fellas, I couldn't get out this weekend ( the wifes birthday) but uh... I WISH I WAS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Post some pics.

JEALOUS.COM 
Tight Lines


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

kinda packed at the point im to the right of the point no one is to the right of me everybody is to the left towards the point, photo came out sideways idk why more coming


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Dont know why it turned side ways


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

giving it all i got


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Was there last night at the point in the little cove portion. By 6am I was shoulder to shoulder and by 6:30 it was evident that my particular spot was going to be a line crossing nightmare. Decided to pack up after seeing a gentlemen's line get cut but that's right around the time the first stripper that I saw get caught. It was pretty disheartening to pack up right when the action was getting started especially after sitting there all night with no bites. I relocated closer to the jetty perhaps next to tyrik, but it was totally dead so by noon headed home.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Thanks mungk and tyrik for the Intel. Hopefully we all have banner seasons this year. 

Good luck yall to your future angling endeavors! 

I'm driving down right now
Anyone else out there?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Got plenty crowded and with the current it made quite a mess with some lines. I got there at 0330 & left at noon only had 1 worm that got s hit and chewed but not taken. Only 2 keepers caught in that time. Definetley not like last Saturday.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

A photo from our am trip and a photo from our pm trip yesterday. Hope we have as much fun today as we did yesterday. See you guys soon. BTW Shelties has some of her crazy baits she brought to the boat the other evening and we will be using them today. She makes some wild baits and they always seem to catch  Got em in the channel.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice! Any citations?


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice catch guys and gals. Wish I could be out somewhere with you all. I'm taking care of the wife after knee replacement surgery. I'll most likely be out for the spring run so I'll have to live vicariously through you guys. Thanks for sharing and best of luck to all of you. 

Tight lines,
SpeedRacer


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice Photos Guys Im Headed Back Up SPSP Today Later In The Evening


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SpeedRacer said:


> Nice catch guys and gals. Wish I could be out somewhere with you all. I'm taking care of the wife after knee replacement surgery. I'll most likely be out for the spring run so I'll have to live vicariously through you guys. Thanks for sharing and best of luck to all of you.
> 
> Tight lines,
> SpeedRacer


Ditto here - shoulder surgery for me.. Very nice work.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Went out with Capt. Andy and son George for the first time yesterday and was very impressed with thier boat and skills. 

Started out not so nice the bay was very rough and strong wind but before George had 5 lines out we had a fish on! Shortly after another hit 39 & 37". We bounced around for about an hour before the next 2 fish were caught then lost a couple and we waited for a long time and as we had to pull in and head back 1 was on the right planer but was swimming with us and didn't break the rubber band so we didn't know it was hooked up 36". So being last in the draw I'm thinking I'm not getting a fish but as I was reeling up lines another fish hit and it was heavy but half way in something was off and it turned out that the lines were fouled, sux! We get down to 4 rods left and another rock hits bam this time it's a fish 37" and we have our limit and everyone has a fish to take home

The best was 11yr old Fred Jr getting his 1st fish!

Thanks again to Capt. Andy and George for a great trip


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

GREAT JOB Capt. Andy and George. Many Thanks.
The rest of you guys better get some before its over!

Surfnsam, can we finally go Flounder fishing now?
Time to launch the kayaks!! Lol
GB


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Wow, even George is fishing now, huh? How time flies.


----------



## Proussil (Dec 30, 2013)

First timer on the post but went to SPSP before work today and hooked a 23, other then that the 3 hours spent there didn't get any hits. Hopefully going back out later this week.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

catman said:


> Ditto here - shoulder surgery for me.. Very nice work.


Dang Catman. I thought you were all fixed up? Rotator cuff? Get well soon.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Grady-Black said:


> GREAT JOB Capt. Andy and George. Many Thanks.
> The rest of you guys better get some before its over!
> 
> Surfnsam, can we finally go Flounder fishing now?
> ...


Kick the tires and lite the fires;-)


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Just a quick reply, 
Thanks for the kind words from all it was our pleasure.
Grady-Black, thanks for running the boat while we tended to issues.
Husky, not only is George an excellent mate but is in the process of getting his captains license just like Sam. Man, time flies.
We got the fish right out front and the last 3 in the timeframe of 20 minutes.
Sorry for the photo quality.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

As always nice catch.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

It was a very nice trip would go again anytime


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Cleaned up the filets and made a few rockfish nuggets. Very tasty!


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Is that a picture of a bottle of olive oil on your stove? It looks flat or something. Looks delicious btw.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Its a spoon holder. made a batter using flour, old bay, onion power and Cayman pepper. Dipped in egg wash then dredged in mix. Going to break out the deepfryer on mothers day and cook the rest for family.


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Proud Father, my boy pulling in his first ever Striper.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Steamer said:


> Proud Father, my boy pulling in his first ever Striper.
> View attachment 11959
> 
> View attachment 11960


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Man these big fish are awesome but who's ready for some livelining !


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

transamsam98 said:


> Man these big fish are awesome but who's ready for some livelining !


Sam I've got 5 more therapy sessions left on this shoulder and I'm ready to do some livelining.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

That livelining trip I went on last summer was fun, for a while there it was total mayhem with everyone pulling in fish, I tried jigging for them and couldn't catch a single one until I started using spot


----------

